# Federal Flitecontrol Vs. Remington Nitro Turkey



## TMK

Test gun - 12GA Mossberg 500, 28" Barrel length, H.S Strut Undertaker High Density(4,5,6) Extended but not ported choke tube. 0.675" Dia. Using clamp to rib Williams Firesights previously sighted in at 50yds with 2 3/4" Remington Sluggers (I.C choke tube of course).

Test Ammo - 12GA Federal Flitecontrol 3" #5 lead shot ($15/10 shells) and Rem. Nitro Turkey 3" #5 lead shot ($12/10 shells).

Test range - 40yds

Results

The Remingtons put 4,6 and 4 holes into the neck/head area of an H.S Strut patterning target. The pattern was spread out, but looked to be centered on the target.

The Federals put 19,17 and 20 holes into the head/neck of the same H.S Strut target. Very tight pattern that was also well centered.

The wad used with the flitecontrol shells is a solid tube that doesn't open up with petals like most other shells. The wads end up right at the base of the target.

With the gun I'm setting up for my dad this year, the Feds. proved to be way better than the Rems.

Tomorrow at the range, I'll try some of my Winchester HD xtendeds through the 500 for comparison, but at $5.50 a pop, I won't be trying too many.


----------



## danjaquino

thanks for the info, how many oz are your shot? I bought both the federal and winchester with #4 shot 2oz load (federal) and 1 5/8 winchester. I also use the undertaker choke tube with my remington 11-87. I've shot turkey 40 yards and better.


----------



## icefisherman4life

i have a undertaker also. but i quit using it and bought a comp and choke. it shoots #6s really well. i shoot it out of my 870 super mag with 3 1/2in shells in 2 oz loads. and ive taken birds at 63 yards with it and dropped em flat.


----------



## Guest

I really like Federals. In fact its all I shoot for everything from deer to pheasants to turkeys. I love Remington arms and use an 1100 but I have no use for their ammo.

I don't have much test data for you, but I have killed 24 turkeys at a variety of ranges and Federals have served me well.

I am not a fan of super tight chokes either. Basketball sized pattern at 20 yards.


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, #5 or #6 shot. 2 3/4 inch


----------



## fireline

About 7/8 years ago my buddy and I both switched to Winchester Supreme High Velocity, we both shoot 2 oz with the 3 1/2'' and my dad uses 1 3/4 in his 3'', I shoot #6 out of a supper black eagle with a mad max tube, and he uses #4 with a Mossberg 835 and the factory turkey choke. both set ups work very well. hope this helps


----------



## T-180

Hey Birddog37,
How do those 2 3/4" pattern for you & how far out? Just got a box to try as my wingmaster is not a mag & want to try to use it.
Thanks,
T


----------



## Snook

I've always liked the Winchester Supreme high velocity's(black shell) as far as lead is concerned. 4's and 5's. Bottom line is to shoot whatever shell shoots best out of your gun.

A few years ago I switched to the Remington Hevi-Shot [email protected] and have not went back to lead since. Lead will kill but the Hevi-Shot will DEMOLISH! I've shot many of birds at 50yds and they never fluttered once. Anything closer is Pulverized. But I also know my gun is capable of such ranges(3.5 #5 Hevi-Shot with Moss 935 and Supermax choke tube on avg will put 20-30 hits in neck/head at 50yds) The prices for these shells now is outta sight. Rem doesn't even make Hevi-Shot anymore(now Envirometal Hevi-13) I have about 12 boxes I've stock piled. At the time it was $18 box/10. Lead is creeping to that price and some lead loads are there now. Rogers sporting goods out of Missouri still has the Rem Hevi-Shot in both 3" and 3.5" at $16-$18box/10. That's a steal today. Even had some 20ga. Those interested should get it while they can.


----------



## TMK

The nitro turkey sheels were 1 7/8 oz.

The winchester supreme elite xtended and the federal flite control shells pattern about the same at 50yds.

I'll be using the winchesters though. Heavier shot at a higher velocity hits harder.


----------



## Guest

I just shot my nitros for the first time yesterday. They are not the Remington Nitros, rather a small company that hand loads them. I was shooting #7 heavy shot at 40 yards and got 333 hits in a 10 inch circle.


----------

